# Who is ready to Lead?



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I know we are all preparing for God only knows what...and when TSHTF there will be chaos and in many cases, it will be every man for himself, or at best small groups or family members surviving as best they can.

My question is this: *Are any of you thinking about taking the lead, making policy in your geographic area or community, if the opportunity presents itself?* Not right off the bat, but later? Read on:

Typically after disaster, and depending on how the disaster plays out, it could be weeks or months afterwards, some kind of leadership is needed and if Someone is prepared and able, folks tend to look to that person for leadership. I'm trying to think of things to have on hand, to prepare for such a thing. Do you have a copy of the Constitution, the Bill of Rights, the 10 Commandments (I *don't* want to make this religious...) or something else?

Airborne Rangers say: "Lead, Follow, or get the Hell out of the way!" I think it worthy of our consideration since we are leaders in getting prepared, for some of us to be prepared to be LEADERS when others are seeking the right way to move forward. In the book "One Second After" the guy kept reminding folks that "We are Americans"...Do you think America, purged by whatever disaster is to come, might be reborn to some of its original greatness?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*What I learned as a Marine*

*is that you can not push a chain...you can pull it around the world, but never push it... Our Marine Officers by and large were good man, good Officers, and with time and OJT became good leaders ...when they lived long enough.." What's the life expectancy of a cherry 2md LT coming in on a hot LZ?"... Did we get bad ones? sure... graduating at the head of the class don't mean somebody can lead, it means they can take a test...

Leading means just that... get up and go..they will follow you , teach by doing not by lecturing .. So would I try to become the leader? no..but if it has to be done, I'd get up and start doing it the good ones will join me...the rest we don't want because they will slow us down and get us killed..

A good leader "does" a bad leader "Talks"... so, don't tell me..SHOW me... I remember seeing or hearing ( it's been a long time) when a new Butter Bar asked the Plt Sgt where his fox hole was... the Plt Sgt said well Sir... I believe your standing on it...and tossed him an E tool...

I know what I think will help keep me alive, I'm gonna go do that...alone or with whomever comes along.. but I ain't gonna wait for a committee to decide anything that concerns me and mine.. *


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I could an would. I do it all the time in everday life, don't have ta, but take the reins by choice. Some don't like it, so they do there own thing. The ones I can help I do an they tend ta get along better with the boss.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

In our NCO corps manuals there are 2 types of leadership, legal and earned. In a SHTF scenario, the earned will prevail, where the legal may have a few shortcomings.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I was arrested for mowing central park in Sandusky, Oh. Now I'm vice mayor of the city. I'm ready to lead.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

sailaway said:


> I was arrested for mowing central park in Sandusky, Oh. Now I'm vice mayor of the city. I'm ready to lead.


I see to recall that story...Jail Bird!!!


----------



## ZonaJeep (Mar 24, 2009)

I plan on being the Grand Warlord of Southern Arizona.


----------



## gatorglockman (Sep 9, 2011)

Good post OP.

Leadership...we could post for days on the attributes needed, dynamics/must haves that you allude to, etc.

For me, this is where having an existing local community or group is critical prior to the event, etc. Trying to lead a group or the masses without some form of leverage or support would be virtually impossible. Being a dynamic speaker or a great person will not pull the weight needed to persuade masses or impose structure in a WROL situation.

As an NCO and officer in the Army, I led to the best of my ability, by example, with charisma, etc. I also had the UCMJ on my side if someone truly wanted to be an ass and subversive. Likewise, I had a group of others that subscribed to the same rules of order, etc.

For us as preppers, community, wits and will will likely be the initial ways to succeed. Perhaps the raw knowledge and ability to survive and homestead will be enough to command following by those that simply don't know how. We live in a world of folks that sublet out in lieu of DIY for the most part.


----------



## lefty (Sep 29, 2011)

in most lawless/chaotic situations the reall leaders will "happen" people will gravitate to them they will be the one doing. People will only follow because they want too. These people my or may not be leaders now but will when the time comes.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> *is that you can not push a chain...you can pull it around the world, but never push it... Our Marine Officers by and large were good man, good Officers, and with time and OJT became good leaders ...when they lived long enough.." What's the life expectancy of a cherry 2md LT coming in on a hot LZ?"... Did we get bad ones? sure... graduating at the head of the class don't mean somebody can lead, it means they can take a test...
> 
> Leading means just that... get up and go..they will follow you , teach by doing not by lecturing .. So would I try to become the leader? no..but if it has to be done, I'd get up and start doing it the good ones will join me...the rest we don't want because they will slow us down and get us killed..
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Every job I have had since I was seventeen, I have been promoted to management, because I have a tendency to take on as much responsibility as I can, because I recognize things that need to be done and I take action. In most groups, I wind up taking the lead, not because I am power-hungry, but because I am not one to sit around and wait for someone else to do things for me.

So, I will certainly step forward and take charge if people want to follow me. There are a few things about leadership to keep in mind:
- take advice. The best leaders are the ones that listen to their people.
- always be training your replacement. Share what you know, and your supporters will be stronger for it. Explain the "why" of what you are doing.
- lead through respect, not fear. Fear is powerful, but it burns out too fast and is not a stable basis.
- don't ever ask your people to do anything you wouldn't do yourself. Lead by example.

Just a few thoughts.


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

I live outside of a little democratic hick town that haven't taken their 2008 Obama signs off the lawns yet,still waiting for their hopey-changey, I guess.I still have my Ron Paul signs up. the town is made up of about 6 clicks that don't agree on anything,they're all experts at everything but when the power is off or the local convient store is closed, they don't even have a morning coffee. (1)there's the rich retired CEOs who keep the illegals in cash,(2) then there's the city slickers who hit the place every Friday night,(3) then there's the Vol. Fire Dept,(4) the Lions club, (5)the American Legion.(6)then there's the group who have lived on the tax payers teat and stold, cheated their way thru life just like their parents did(7) then there's a few country guys like me who have lived here all our lives and set back and laugh at the rest of them, most will be in deep do do WTHsHSTF, even the ones with plenty of cash, it's going to be real interesting if the trucks stop rolling and food,gas and power are shut off to the area.I just hope they know where not to stop.

I'll lead my own people, I'd just as soon the rest don't survive, they're part of whats wrong with the country.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I would not hesitate to take the lead if necessary. Mostly I'm a doer. I see something that needs to be done and do it. I don't have to be asked I just get in motion. I have noticed on serveral occasions if I start working on a project others will join me.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'll be the leader of my own household. I wouldn't expect that I would have the vision to be a leader beyond that. I would have to be the best farmer/survivor for people to look to me for leadership. I don't see that happening. You would think that people who have run businesses and supervised employees would make the best leaders in a post-collapse society.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

lotsoflead, I am one of those vol. firefighters. my dh took them from nothing in medical response to doing advance life support. but a new member came in, one of the "locals" and took over they let this person run things "their way" and nom my dh and I hear all the time where were you when I needed you. they have even called US not the FD. we have the do right, lead, follow, or get the heel out of the way, personality. it is just that the locals don't seem to want to learn. God will help them is what they say. I we reply, we know, he sent us. good leadership is also willing to learn, even from those he leads.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't go looking for leadership positions but inevitably, they land on my lap.

Whenever something is coming about or has happened and I'm in the area, I seem to be one of a couple that are looked to for making things happen.

Natural disasters, the neighbors seem to come to my place with a "what do you want us to do?" (which seems weird at times since it's often trees that have fallen in their yards and such).

We had a neighbor die who left behind 6 small children. They lived in a small trailer that really wasn't fit to live in. A couple of us got together and decided to build them a new house. We then got the community involved and ended up building them a (no cost to them) 4000 sq/ft house with 6 bedrooms and everything else they need.

My son joined Cub Scouts. Within a year I was a Den Leader. Within 2 years, I was Committee Chair.

The list goes on-and-on. I don't ask for these roles.

I do see that most of us here as preppers are of the mindset that we will "take charge" if/as needed. I believe it's a mindset and others (sheep) must see it in us. Natural leadership.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Some of you shouldn't rush to pat yourselves on the back so quickly. Some of those leadership positions you say you held might have been of no real consequence and because no one else wanted the headaches. 

Lots of strong leaders in history - Hitler, Gengis Khan, Ceaser, "Uncle Joe", Mao, Napoleon, Castro ... the list goes on. Of course, they lead in directions none of us would have liked, but they were strong leaders none the less. 

There is formal leadership and informal leadership. Formal is as it seems - someone is formally appointed and allowed the authority to manage, to make decisions (within limits, usually) in using resources to achieve a goal or mission. Then there is informal leadership. No one "formally" appointed them as leaders within the organization. Mostly, these informal leaders assumed this position out of the respect they have earned from co-workers and their peers. Informal leaders can destroy formal leadership efforts, or help in making formal leadership successful. Informal leaders have the ability to influence others even outside of formal channels. They can be a help or hinderance.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

I think what many of you are saying is that there is a difference between being in a leadership position and having leadership qualities.

What I think the OP is talking about is that since we are all preppers many of us probably have leadership qualities even if we are not currently in a leadership position. The question is are we preparing to be in a leadership position? Because if SHTF many of us will find ourselves thrusted into a leadership position weather we are ready or not because folks will see that we were prepared when the SHTF.

As for myself, I would like to think I have leadership qualities but I am so unprepared physically for a total SHTF that I am not in a position prepping wise to even start thinking about leading anyone else. Id be fine for a couple months on my own but after that I would be in bad hurts if I didnt make good on preparations during that couple months.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

Life is like a sled dog team. If you are not the lead dog......the view is not going to change.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't mind leading, but depending upon the situation would want a private obscure place to disappear to if things got really bad. I would still want my own security blanket.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

sailaway said:


> I don't mind leading, but depending upon the situation would want a private obscure place to disappear to if things got really bad. I would still want my own security blanket.


Absolutely. I don't want to lead. I don't want the attention. If the SHTF, I just want to be left alone.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

sailaway said:


> I don't mind leading, but depending upon the situation would want a private obscure place to disappear to if things got really bad. I would still want my own security blanket.


While I can appreciate that standing, and understand it, I have to think that in the case of a complete societal collapse, even if one is living solo in a very remote locale, associations will become necessary. Perhaps not formal memberships (as such), but at the very least it will be beneficial to know your neighbors. This will inevitably lead to some groups of neighbors banding together, and it can be important to know on which side of the "fence" one's allegiance may fall.

There are leaders and there are followers; even if one decides to live isolated in the midst of a frozen tundra, that person is still "leading" an army of one. In such cases, leadership becomes a matter of scope. I have very successfully lead up to about 130 people; more than that and it may try my leadership abilities, I don't know. I feel confident that I could handle more, but have never been in that position.

As the Ant said, there is a difference between having leadership abilities and being prepared to lead. I would go so far as to say that nearly everyone on this board, for having the foresight to recognize potential problems and taking preemptive action to address those problems, would have _some_ leadership ability. Trouble-shooting is a big part of leadership; it often starts as the person who sees a problems, addresses it, and then takes steps to prevent it. Others, seeing that this person had a better idea of what was going on than did they, will then look to this person for guidance in the future.

I think that the issue comes down to one fact: a body cannot have two heads. _Someone_ must step forward in times of crisis and make the tough calls, take charge, and give orders that will be followed. Committees are great when you have months to debate, but when the bacon is in the fire, one hand needs to pull it out. In light of that, the original question of whether we have copies of the Constitution (I have two), Articles of Confederation, Magna Carta (got that, too), Hamurabi's Code, or whatever... is sort of a moot point. When the dust settles, we can figure out a government. If there is a complete societal collapse, the last thing on anyone's minds will be, "I wonder what the Supreme Court is doing right now?" Survival will dominate the day.

I think it is a valid point that government will need to be reestablished, but I think it is a bit like putting the cart before the horse at this point. Adapt and overcome, and we shall see what is left to rise from the ashes.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Thinking back, I have had the misfortune to find myself subordinate to "leaders" formally appointed that quite frankly couldn't pour piss out of a boot with the instructions on the heel and everyone knew it. Even those who appointed them. But, for whatever reason, they "made the list" high enough that there was no legal means to prevent them from assuming a leadership position. Most self-destructed along the way, but not until they were able to mangle things up for everyone else.

Years later as a chief officer, I made it my business to know who the informal leaders were throughout my department. Informal leaders can make you or break you. I hate to use the word manipulate. I prefer to use influence, instead. But being able to influence these informal leaders makes life a lot easier for everyone.

You may not think you have leadership abilities. You may not ever want a leadership position. But leadership voids have a way of finding you regardless, and you just might find yourself problem solving, analyzing information, and making decisions for others whether you want to or not.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> You may not think you have leadership abilities. You may not ever want a leadership position. But leadership voids have a way of finding you regardless, and you just might find yourself problem solving, analyzing information, and making decisions for others whether you want to or not.


That's what I'm afraid may be the case with me. I am not a leader, nor do I want to be a leader. But I make decisions, I'm organized, and I tend to educate/train - and people seem to gravitate toward me and become dependent upon these skills.

If people come to me for leadership in the area of education, I will take that on as a ministry. I include adult education in that - and to that end I try to collect as much material as I can regarding constitutional studies.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I have also seen a lot of people who like to jump into the "boss" position that have very little to offer, but think that they are all knowing. one would be wise to know who these people are in the begining and avoid the problems associated with them.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Tirediron said:


> I have also seen a lot of people who like to jump into the "boss" position that have very little to offer, but think that they are all knowing. one would be wise to know who these people are in the begining and avoid the problems associated with them.


Ha, as I read your post, the name "Obama" jumped to mind!


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

bczoom said:


> I don't go looking for leadership positions but inevitably, they land on my lap.
> 
> Whenever something is coming about or has happened and I'm in the area, I seem to be one of a couple that are looked to for making things happen.
> 
> ...


These are the responses I hoped I would get! It is obvious that the prepared ones ARE leaders, not b'cuz they ask for it or have won a popularity contest, but b'cuz they SEE what needs done and GO DO it.

As Clarice said, when that happens people follow.
As Ant said, we may be asked to lead whether we want it or not, b'cuz they see we had a sense of what was going down and know at least a few of the necessary steps to take.

I guess my OP was to make us see that we are leaders. I also want to say how proud I am of those here who have served in the military, law enforcement, and as educators. I know that in today's messed up society you folks had to take a lot of (socialist vomit) for lack of a better term, to do what in your heart was "the right thing".

I think we (here in this forum) all honor the true leaders in our society, those who "step forward in times of crisis and make the tough calls, take charge, and give orders that will be followed."

So to all you leaders out there: THANK YOU!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

SageAdvicefarmgirl said:


> These are the responses I hoped I would get! It is obvious that the prepared ones ARE leaders, not b'cuz they ask for it or have won a popularity contest, but b'cuz they SEE what needs done and GO DO it.
> 
> As Clarice said, when that happens people follow.
> As Ant said, we may be asked to lead whether we want it or not, b'cuz they see we had a sense of what was going down and know at least a few of the necessary steps to take.
> ...


I really don't think much can be added to what you just said except to say I do believe you nailed it.
I see why you are called SageAdvicefarmgirl, you deserve that title and then some.

Way to go and keep up the SAGE ADVICE!

DM


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

oldvet said:


> I really don't think much can be added to what you just said except to say I do believe you nailed it.
> I see why you are called SageAdvicefarmgirl, you deserve that title and then some.
> 
> Way to go and keep up the SAGE ADVICE!
> ...


THANX! My sage advice, tho, is to grow at least ONE SAGE plant, I have about 7 on my property!


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm another of those Lead, Follow, or Get Out Of The Way believers. I'm happy to follow a good leader, especially if I'm on the inner circle and can lend my knowledge to the leader to keep things going the way I want.

If there isn't anyone that I want to follow, I'll go off on my own. If some want to follow, I discourge it, but will lead if they follow. In that situation, I'll listen to advice, given helpfully, but it is still my way or you are on your own, as I will go lone wolf if the situation gets to the point that people are more at risk than they would be taking my advice. I will not accept the responsibility of protecting peoples lives if they aren't willing to do those things that keep them safe.

A little harsh, but that is the way I see it. And have done in the past.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

It seems that the folks here are already mostly in some position of leadership. We're not waiting for somebody to tell us that things are getting bad, that the economy is failing, and all hell is waiting for an excuse to break out. Taking the initiative to act before something happens, to be ready, willing, and able to deal with what may come our way already shows leadership traits. I'm not looking to be mayor of teotwawki, but I'm going to do what needs to be done to ensure the safety of my family and others who are under my sphere of influence. The mere fact that we aren't going to fall apart when everything goes to hell in a handbasket puts a couple of notches above the sheep on the "Follow Me" scale.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

tac803 said:


> I'm not looking to be mayor of teotwawki...


Myself, either... I think that "Supreme Overlord" has a much better ring to it...


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

Jerry D Young said:


> I'm another of those Lead, Follow, or Get Out Of The Way believers. I'm happy to follow a good leader, especially if I'm on the inner circle and can lend my knowledge to the leader to keep things going the way I want.
> 
> If there isn't anyone that I want to follow, I'll go off on my own. If some want to follow, I discourge it, but will lead if they follow. In that situation, I'll listen to advice, given helpfully, but it is still my way or you are on your own, as I will go lone wolf if the situation gets to the point that people are more at risk than they would be taking my advice. I will not accept the responsibility of protecting peoples lives if they aren't willing to do those things that keep them safe.
> 
> A little harsh, but that is the way I see it. And have done in the past.


I think that many of us will follow those who move with and for us. many people do not want to lead but are willing to when the need comes. the thing is, who is willing to take the when the leaders fail (what ever the reason)? as preppers we are already leaders of our own. we started and will follow thru doing what need doing. that is in it self leadership.


----------



## tac803 (Nov 21, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Myself, either... I think that "Supreme Overlord" has a much better ring to it...


Thanks, I just got coffee up my nose.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> I think that many of us will follow those who move with and for us. many people do not want to lead but are willing to when the need comes. the thing is, who is willing to take the when the leaders fail (what ever the reason)? as preppers we are already leaders of our own. we started and will follow thru doing what need doing. that is in it self leadership.


I agree. As Independent thinkers, we don't have to have someone *to* follow, or someone *following* us.



tac803 said:


> It seems that the folks here are already mostly in some position of leadership. We're not waiting for somebody to tell us that things are getting bad, that the economy is failing, and all hell is waiting for an excuse to break out. Taking the initiative to act before something happens, to be ready, willing, and able to deal with what may come our way already shows leadership traits. * I'm not looking to be mayor of teotwawki, but I'm going to do what needs to be done to ensure the safety of my family and others who are under my sphere of influence.* The mere fact that we aren't going to fall apart when everything goes to hell in a handbasket puts a couple of notches above the sheep on the "Follow Me" scale.


Thanks for putting it so elequently! I am humbled to be a part of such a group of dedicated individuals!


----------

